# Hey, New Member Here



## Insect Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey everyone,

My name is Mike and I am almost 16 years old. I live in the U.S. and I have been collecting insects for most of my life, since I was around 3 or 4 I would say. I know a great deal for someone so young, at least I believe I do.

Right now I have other pets but for various reasons I will be getting rid of most of them this summer, except my cats maybe. I just wanted to join the forums to learn more about mantids than I already do. I plan on buying some egg cases/mantids this spring or summer. Mantids are one of those insects I haven't had much exposure with but have always loved. I have kept them before and even bred them but that was just with basic wild-caught mantids.

I hope to get advice and learn more about raising, keeping, and where to buy mantids from you all. Sorry this was so long.

See you around.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## patdbunny (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, don't nobody hit me! I got my first oo-whatever (mantis egg case) off e-bay. That was a real trip. Fed the babies aphids off my snail vine until they were big enough to take crickets.

Roz.


----------

